# Shooter Running his First Master Test



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, Shooter is ready to run a Master test. I will let you all know how he does. We think he is really ready, but you never know and Master's is a lot more challenging than were the SH tests. I know the pass rates are much lower than all other levels. But, how much fun we will have this Spring...regardless!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good luck! I hope y’all do fantastic!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you and Shooter!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have fun!! Don't forget we need photos!!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck!! I had really hoped to run Pinyon in Master this May and June, but everything seems to be conspiring against training. The spring training window here is so narrow. Pinyon had two teeth pulled a couple weeks ago, with strict vet orders of NO RETRIEVING until his post-op check up. The post-op checkup Friday showed some infection, so it is on to antibiotics and another 2 weeks of soft food and NO RETRIEVING. He is soooo bummed. So am I. And now, my cataracts have reached the stage where I need to limit my driving until I get the lenses replaced, which won't happen until sometime in May, and then there will be 3 weeks of recovery for me. Sigh. Think I'm going to be doing more gardening than hunt training this spring.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

PalouseDogs...Yep, been through most of what you are going through now. The 'cataract' removal is an amazing and totally pain free process! My dad had the same problem, but it happened when he was 27. He then had to wear those really thick glasses all his life. 

After mine were done, I have better eyesight, far away, than I have had all of my life. Running my dogs without glasses is amazing, especially when it is raining. I still have to have a pair of reading glasses handy, but not a big deal. Seeing really good is a joy! Recovery is no big deal, but you have to go though it to let your eyes heal and settle, but again, pain free.

As for the dog teeth, we had multiple problems until we figured out that allowing our Goldens to chew on Nylabone's was cracking their teeth resulting in an abscess under the tooth. But again, not a big deal, at least for the dog.

Finally, gardening. I have to replace my raised Garden Beds this year because 15 years ago I planted two Cypress trees in the middle of my large backyard. I had no idea they would grow over 50 feet tall with very large canopies, shutting down much of the sunshine to my garden beds. So, for the last two years I could not get much of my garden to produce food!??! I did not have the heart to cut down those trees, or I would lose a wife, so I am building new raised beds now. Of course, I had to make them bigger and better, so my days are short to get them up and running and at the same time our two-year-old boy, Golden, will be running his first MH tests this Spring. So, like you.... busy, busy, but it sure does beat the other alternatives, if you know what I mean....

Take care and have fun....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3goldens2keep said:


> I planted two Cypress trees in the middle of my large backyard. I had no idea they would grow over 50 feet tall with very large canopies, shutting down much of the sunshine to my garden beds.





3goldens2keep said:


> so I am building new raised beds now.


Are the raised beds going to be 60 feet tall?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Are the raised beds going to be 60 feet tall?


You sound like my wife.....??!! She asked the same question when I explained to her why I had no tomatoes or cucumbers in August!


----------

